# Sewing



## suzukigrrl (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone sew?? I do, but not very well and not very often. I do have a few skirts and things that I've made for myself. Who else sews?? Would anyone be interested in swapping patterns?


----------



## Cirean (Sep 8, 2005)

I quilt alot, but I haven't made clothes since those sweatpants in Home Economics!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Anyone sew?? I do, but not very well and not very often. I do have a few skirts and things that I've made for myself. Who else sews?? Would anyone be interested in swapping patterns? I love to sew (I work in the garment industry and my college major was fashion design). I don't have enough time to sew, but I always make a coat every year for the winter. This year, my coat is black wool gabardine and is from a (now discontinued) Claude Montana for Vogue pattern. I'm about halfway finished (I need to get cracking on it, it's a complicated style and winter is soon). Last year I made a grey wool flannel coat. I also want to make some skirts this year (but after I finish the coat).


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I LOVE to sew! I have 3 machines and 1 serger ..funny thing is ...my oldest machine is the one I use the most ..it's over 50 years old ..but I love it! I used to sew a lot when I was younger because I couldn't find clothes to fit me (I was size 1 for a long time in my late teens/early 20's). I made pants, skirts, shirts, you name it! 
I made a gorgeous black velvet cloak with purple satin lining ...I still have to make the hood (it is detachable) so it wasn't necessary. I've made costumes for my kids for halloween ...it's great! I think my favorite patterns were always Vogue ..but lately it's usually McCalls or Simplicity. If/when I drive an hour to the fabric shop ...I get patterns when they are on sale.

I usually make a lot of my Rennfaire costumes (because I can save SOOO much money ..those things are so costly otherwise to buy).

My desire ..one of these days though ..is to SPLURGE and get one of those machines that does embroidery and so forth also!

The older machines are the best ones, but I have a newer Kenmore and it is great. I don't own any industrial machines (too big and too loud).
Vogue patterns have gone downhill now that McCalls owns them (Butterick used to own them but McCalls bought Butterick and got Vogue as part of the deal). I still use my old Vogue patterns, and I have always like Simplicity.

The machine I'd most like would be a blind-stitcher, which are the machines in alterations shops that do blind hems. I used to work in a tailor shop and now when I have to hem my pants by hand, I miss that machine so much.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow.. everyone sounds like they mastered it! I've always been into sewing but just little things. I've been wanting to get a cool sewing machine so I can start making clothes too.

And I love shopping for fabric! I can spend hours in a fabric store!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 10, 2005)

great to hear from other sewers!! I have an old machine too. We bought it from the flea market for $40. We suspect that it is from the 40's or 50's. It has all metal parts and works like a dream!! It could sew through leather if we had the right needles.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* great to hear from other sewers!! I have an old machine too. We bought it from the flea market for $40. We suspect that it is from the 40's or 50's. It has all metal parts and works like a dream!! It could sew through leather if we had the right needles. Those old machines are unstoppable. It's such a shame that the new machines are made with so much plastic. Even Singer machines aren't what they used to be. Although, Kenmore has managed to remain a good machine (the best new model machines on the market, imo). If you're having a hard time finding leather needles that fit older model machines, you may want to check out "Nancy's Notions" or "Clotilde's" catalogs as they are very helpful.

My favorite book on sewing is "Reader's Digest Complete Guide to Sewing", it takes you from beginner to advanced by the end of that book. Even now, if I get confused that's the first place I look for my answer.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Wow.. everyone sounds like they mastered it! I've always been into sewing but just little things. I've been wanting to get a cool sewing machine so I can start making clothes too.
And I love shopping for fabric! I can spend hours in a fabric store!





My favorite fabric stores are Poli and Paron Fabrics, and I also like Mood Fabrics. I like B&amp;J Fabrics, but they're way out of my budget (all of these are in NYC). For the national chains, I like Hancocks the best. For button stores, I like Great Buttons and M&amp;J a lot.


----------



## Lisa329 (Sep 11, 2005)

I love to sew, but have been *self taught* until recently. I started taking a sewing class with some friends a few weeks ago. We have had so much fun! We started off making dresses for our daughters since they were all the same age. Those turned out adorable, so next week we start on jackets.

After that we are going to try and make the stuffed chairs like pottery barn sells.

I am making curtains for several of the rooms in our new house.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm mostly self-taught. I picked up most of what I know when I did costuming in my high school theater department. That sure was fun! I've been wanting to get a copy of Vogue Sewing. I had a copy when I was younger and learning to sew, but I don't know what happened to my old copy.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I'm mostly self-taught. I picked up most of what I know when I did costuming in my high school theater department. That sure was fun! I've been wanting to get a copy of Vogue Sewing. I had a copy when I was younger and learning to sew, but I don't know what happened to my old copy. If you go to meetup.com they list different activity/hobby clubs. If you type in "sewing", you'll probably find a sewing club in your area.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* If you go to meetup.com they list different activity/hobby clubs. If you type in "sewing", you'll probably find a sewing club in your area. I actually just found a stich and witch group. I've just been doing hand sewing projects because I can't carry the machine along. It is SO MUCH fun to sew with a group!! So motivating too.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 13, 2005)

Sound fabulous! I wish I could figure out how to do a buttonhole on the machine. I think I just need to find a buttonhole foot for it. Do a Google search on the guide! Sometime you can find scans of the guide online, parts too! There are a ton of these old machines around, so there must be info available somewhere.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Well ..my old machine is a Pfaff ..my mom got it when they lived in Germany. It does a zillion stitches ..unfortunately I have NO idea where the guide is that tells me how to set the dials to get those stitches! I know it did smocking and blind hems also! I think I used to use it for that long ago when I made a lot of pants! It's all metal and all the feet that came with it are metal also (more mia items). One of these days I'll go thru all my crap and hopefully find all the parts to it. I have 2 belts for it just in case those die because I was told they no longer make parts for it it's so old! I'll cry if/when that happens as it's my fave machine! 
I'm self taught ..and my mom taught me some things also ..she used to make dresses for women when I was a wee one! She still sews to this day and she's 85! She has enough fabric to open her own store because she buys something ..and then forgets that she has it! (part of growing older - forgetfullness). And she has a drawer full of buttons ...all sorted into different colors, etc! My kids LOVE to visit that drawer! Oh ..she's got OLD Vogue patterns ..and I mean ANCIENT ..from the 50's and 60's ..god it's so funny to look at some of them too! I'll save them if she gives them to me!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Found a photo of it ...check this out (threading guide I found): LOL! That's one sexy machine!!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 9, 2005)

Yay! I just hemmed two pairs of pants, fixed a waistband on another pair, and fixed a belt loop on another.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 9, 2005)

U ladies r making me jealous .. it's been quite some time since I got my machines going. I have the Pfaff machines (sewing and serger). I have a ton load of fabric that I need to get cracking on. I'll probably sew some pants for the winter. In NYC u can check out sewfastsoeasy. Now, I have to get off my bum and get motivated.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* Yay! I just hemmed two pairs of pants, fixed a waistband on another pair, and fixed a belt loop on another. That's fabulous! My mending pile is getting too huge. I'll need to take a week off work to get it all done!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* U ladies r making me jealous .. it's been quite some time since I got my machines going. I have the Pfaff machines (sewing and serger). I have a ton load of fabric that I need to get cracking on. I'll probably sew some pants for the winter. In NYC u can check out sewfastsoeasy. Now, I have to get off my bum and get motivated. I've got a ton of fabric too that needs to be worked on! Now that I'm going out to clubs and bars more often I want to make some cute dresses to wear. Wish I was in NYC!!!!


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 9, 2005)

I teach beginner sewing and I design capes for plus sizes! Take a class somewhere. If you cannot, go to a sewing machine dealer and have the salesperson walk you through some basics (using the button hole option etc). I have 18 sewing machines! I like anything old and made of metal but I am not a Singer person. My dream machine is an Elna or a Bernina (Martha Stewart uses Bernina exclusively of course--they are the Lexus of sewing machines. They cost more than a used car.) Believe it or not, a good value is the Brother sewing machine that Walmart sells. For $149 you get a machine that will help you sew everything from beautiful velvet to home dec. My user name is SewAmazing because I demonstrate a 90 minute dress (no pattern) in class that always blows my students away when they are wearing it home at the end of class.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd love to take your 90 minute dress class! I don't suppose you teach in the San Francisco Bay area??


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, I am in PA. But go to the sewing centers and ask those sewists as many questions you can before security escorts you out...


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm going to try to finish sewing the coat that I'm working on by the end of this weekend. It's supposed to be cold (in NYC), and my Christmas shopping is done and I'm stocked up on food, so I can concentrate on sewing. I already bought a pattern for a coat that I want to sew next year, but I'm going to hold off buying fabric until the next tax-free weekend (in NYC they have tax-free weekends I think about twice a year and clothing items are tax-free, and this also includes fabric and yarn). I'm so bad, I'm not finished with one project, yet I'm excited about my next project.


----------



## Maja (Dec 12, 2005)

I love love love :icon_love to sew. I bought a Pfaff machine about a year and a half ago; prior to that I've hand sewn doll clothes and bags - talking about practicing patience






I can also draft my own patterns. I try to sew at least 5 times a week, I'm just not myself when I dont





Now I sew almost all of my clothes, except wool sweaters. Right now I'm working on a coat plus about 3 other projects





Glad to see some sewers here!


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 18, 2005)

I am really into the economics of sewing. Home Dec is incredible on the savings. I have made window treatments, recovered furniture, custom shower curtains, and tablecloths with matching placemats. You can coordinate all colors and fabrics to copy those in the decor books we all like. It just looks expensive. Recently, I just made a patternless long black stretch velvet wrap skirt for about $8. It's a classic piece that can be dressed up with a sparkly turtleneck for a holiday feel, or with a denim jacket and boots for a sporty look. Like clothing, fabric is seasonal, so the time to get the best deals on winter fabric is in the summer and vice versa. Sewing is quick and virtually pinless (remember the thousands of straight pins we all have seen?), the way I teach it, and you don't need a lot of time. You can do all your cutting at once, and sew at various segments later. I think that people are put off from the old images of labor intensive sewing. Actually, you spend more time pressing than anything. I wish that those of us with young girls in our lives who are not interested in activities like ballet, or music lessons should try a teen sewing class for them. Right now the pre-teens all want the jean bookbags. Have you seen them? They are kids jeans, cut across at the crotch, and sewn together with straps added to carry as a bag.


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 18, 2005)

i can sew by hand, and i wish i knew how to use a sewing machine! last time i used one was in 7th grade home economics! i totally sucked at it!





i love love love fashion so much and would love to materialize my ideas. maybe i should ask for a sewing machine for christmas! my great aunt was a couture seamstress for Carolina Herrara. she made the most amazing things - including clothing for jackie kennedy and a ballroom gown worn by nancy reagan. she was also friends with ralph lauren! one of the things i regret more than anything was not learning how to sew from her while she was still alive.

could some of you ladies who sew post some of the clothing you've made? i think it would be really lovely to see what y'all have created!


----------



## Maja (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll go first





These are the babydoll top I drafted and sewn to wear to a fashion show; and a hobo-bag I made as a B-day present for my boyfriend's sister.

I could post some more later, if you'd like to see more





Can't wait to see what you made


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is one of the coats that I made (I made this one about two years ago, it's not the new one). I took the picture at work. It was too big to upload originally, so that's why the picture is sideways.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 6, 2006)

I finished the last coat I was working on, so I went to the fabric store Saturday to buy some fabric for the next coat I want to make (it was tax-free weekend, and that included fabrics). I found one that I liked, so I asked the clerk how much it cost, and he said $25.00, and then I asked what it was made of and he said wool, then he checked with another person there and they said it was cashmere and it costs a whole lot more. Since the clerk quoted the original price of $25.00, I got it for $25.00 per yard. I felt guilty and told him that I didn't mind trying to find another fabric because I didn't want him to get in trouble, but they let me buy it for $25.00 (the other person said it was okay). I couldn't believe how lucky I was, but I still feel a little guilty. It is a beautiful fabric, so I look forward to making the coat (I won't start it until summer).


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 6, 2006)

I teach beginner sewing. Sewing is truly my passion! I can't tell you how much money I save by designing my own wardrobe. It is a simple skill, but a practical and moneysaving one. You should probably have about 5 pieces that are your basic master patterns (slacks, jacket, top, dress, coat) and then do any variations from those. Patterns are expensive (unless you catch the JoAnn's Fabrics $1.99 sale). Happy sewing. Hit me up if you have any sewing related questions..


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

I was given a sewing machine as a gift a few years ago. I never opened the box because I don't know how to sew, lol

I want to learn, that is why originally I was given this as a gift. I have to find a place that gives lessons.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Summer* I was given a sewing machine as a gift a few years ago. I never opened the box because I don't know how to sew, lolI want to learn, that is why originally I was given this as a gift. I have to find a place that gives lessons.

meetup.com lists sewing clubs across the country. Maybe you could try one and see if anyone there has recommendations for a class.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 27, 2006)

I just finished hemming a lurex velvet skirt that I'm working on (I still have to make the lining and finish the waistband). It's an old project, and I'm trying to finish up all of my old projects, before I start any new ones.


----------



## lainey (Feb 27, 2006)

I do a ton of sewing! I sew everyday O_O

I make costumes and enter costume contests were workmanship is judged.

Check this thread for some pics:

http://makeuptalk.com/forums/showthr...ive%21%29.html


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Ok, I'll go first




These are the babydoll top I drafted and sewn to wear to a fashion show; and a hobo-bag I made as a B-day present for my boyfriend's sister.

I could post some more later, if you'd like to see more





Can't wait to see what you made





Those are so cute! - you are really talented. I would be too scared to sew clothes, isn't it difficult to achieve a good cut so that it fits well? Especially tightfitting garments like the one you posted



I'm in admiration of all of you, nice job!


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 28, 2006)

Great job Lainey. That's the great thing about costumes--such use of color and imagination. Very Avant garde. Do you sew your everyday wardrobe as well?


----------



## Maja (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* Those are so cute! - you are really talented. I would be too scared to sew clothes, isn't it difficult to achieve a good cut so that it fits well? Especially tightfitting garments like the one you posted



I'm in admiration of all of you, nice job! Thank you Ley! Yes, it is kind of difficult at the beginning, but the more you sew, the easier it gets. Plus I really love sewing and challanges. And I always make a muslin first before cutting the 'good' fabric to avoid any mistakes


----------



## lainey (Mar 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* Great job Lainey. That's the great thing about costumes--such use of color and imagination. Very Avant garde. Do you sew your everyday wardrobe as well? yup! But not as much as the costumes as the costumes take up a LOT of hours in comparison to just garments! 
But it's fun and when people compliment and ask where you bought said clothing piece, I say "I made it myself!"


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

i want to learn but i don't have a sew machine! .. i must buy it .. my fisrt work is a small bag i will make a photo of it..


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

can you give me advice even on ebay???

it will be very helpful


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

... i can only use my money damn...


----------



## Maja (Mar 20, 2006)

I's advise you to buy it in the store and not on the ebay. Mostly because you can try it out in the store; you have more machines to choose from, and so on.

Maybe you could see which brands are available in Italy; there are some brands that are only available in the US and some that are in Europe.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 21, 2006)

i've created a colla .. balck in velvet ... simple but nice ^^


----------



## loveBaby (Mar 27, 2006)

It sounds like everyone knows what there doing and love it i would really love to sew and learn everything i can but i dont know how to get started i havent had the time to right now but i was wondering how everyone else did and what are some tips you can share. books? tutorials?


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *loveBaby* It sounds like everyone knows what there doing and love it i would really love to sew and learn everything i can but i dont know how to get started i havent had the time to right now but i was wondering how everyone else did and what are some tips you can share. books? tutorials? I've been sewing since I was 6, my college major was Apparel Manufacturing, and I work in the apparel industry. Of every book I've seen on the subject, the best one, in my opinion, is "Reader's Digest Complete Guide to Sewing", it takes you from beginner to tailor. There are great books for beginners and great books for advanced skills, but that one has it all. You may also want to search for classes at your local college, community center, or meetup.com.


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 27, 2006)

Great advice from Samantha! Many craft and fabric stores have sewing lessons also. Stock up on a few basic books, shears, pins, tape measure and cheap fabric. The public library even has how to sew videos. You can buy beginner sewing dvd's online too. Then try to find a used working sewing machine to practice with. It's all in the doing. The money I save not having to buy expensive plus sized clothes is absurd! If I didn't know how to sew I would be looking for a teacher....


----------



## loveBaby (Mar 27, 2006)

thank you so much for your reply you had alot of great suggestions thanks


----------



## Nox (Aug 4, 2006)

It's great to see there are a lot of fellow sewers on this forum! Sewing is great, and lots of fun!


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry SG, i don't make my own clothes. lets just say "its not my cup of tea."


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't know how to IMHO. I can stitch a hole back together, but nothing serious. I'd love to learn though!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 5, 2006)

It is sure nice to hear about other peoples projects. I don't know any sewers where I live now. I am self taught but come from a family of sewers. My mom stopped sewing when I was young. I have got her back into it. She even calls me for advice. That is the coolest. I few years ago I made my husband a deep purple wool three piece suit. It was my frist time with wool. He looks super fly in it! My new thing is corsets. I made my own pattern. I didn't like the ones I was finding. I sew as often as I can. My kids love it. Nice to meet you all!! Keep up the good work.

Hey girls check out this site. It has pattern, sewing machine, notion reviews, etc. There is alot of great info. My mom has taken 2 classes. One, she said, had great info but she disliked the teacher. The second she just loved. She is very happy with it. I have never taken a class but I look things up all the time.

http://sewing.patternreview.com/

Try your local library. Mine has lots of good sewing books. I have been reading books by Claire B. Shaeffer. She is great. I hope this helps someone out. There are not enough sewers in the world anymore.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone here who sews use a coverstitch?


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Does anyone here who sews use a coverstitch? I don't. I am saving money to buy one though


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you looking at a specific machine? I have the Husky 936 right now but I'm curious as to what anyone else might be using.


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Are you looking at a specific machine? I have the Husky 936 right now but I'm curious as to what anyone else might be using. Not really. But I think I'll stick to Pfaff. I'm really impressed with their quality and the performance of the machines.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Not really. But I think I'll stick to Pfaff. I'm really impressed with their quality and the performance of the machines. Have you done a trial run on a coverstitch by Pfaff yet? If so, how was it?


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Have you done a trial run on a coverstitch by Pfaff yet? If so, how was it? Sorry, not yet. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Sorry, not yet. I'll let you know when I do. Thanks! A friend of mine has a Brother and says she likes it. Coverstitch machines tend to be funny, some work really well and are really easy to handle and some are a pain in the butt. I had to get used to mine, but I sew mostly lycras and stretch and I wanted to do lycra straps and binding and it seems that the only coverstitch machines that really do that well are industrial, which I don't really want. I finally got to a comfortable point sewing the kind of things I do with mine about 4 months after I got it and really kept working on it. Now I love it and I can't believe I ever did any sewing without it. This is what I do...


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Thanks! A friend of mine has a Brother and says she likes it. Coverstitch machines tend to be funny, some work really well and are really easy to handle and some are a pain in the butt. I had to get used to mine, but I sew mostly lycras and stretch and I wanted to do lycra straps and binding and it seems that the only coverstitch machines that really do that well are industrial, which I don't really want. I finally got to a comfortable point sewing the kind of things I do with mine about 4 months after I got it and really kept working on it. Now I love it and I can't believe I ever did any sewing without it. This is what I do... Oh, wow! That's amazing! Great job! I guess you're doing this professionally. I want to try sewing underwear and bathing suits, but I'll get to that after I get a coverstitch.I really like your work!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Oh, wow! That's amazing! Great job! I guess you're doing this professionally. I want to try sewing underwear and bathing suits, but I'll get to that after I get a coverstitch.I really like your work!

Thank you! I've been doing this kind of sewing for a while now, mostly for exotic dancers. I've just recently been working on getting started on ebay and later I hope to set up a web site for my corsets and other lingerie. If you want to sew lingerie though you don't really need a coverstitch I love the look of a lingerie zig zag stitch. The coverstitch definitely helps for swimwear though.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 14, 2006)

Ican sew good by hand but I can't use a sewing machine for crap and I knit.


----------



## teb (Aug 25, 2006)

I just finished taking a beginner sewing class and my ultimate goal is to learn to sew myself some vintage clothes I love sweetheart necklines.

Any idea where or who makes these kind of patterns realtively cheap?

Also *what patterns seem to be the most difficult to sew for you all?*

sew amazing do you have any pictures of your 90 minute dress. I wished I lived near you!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *teb* I just finished taking a beginner sewing class and my ultimate goal is to learn to sew myself some vintage clothes I love sweetheart necklines.
Any idea where or who makes these kind of patterns realtively cheap?

Also *what patterns seem to be the most difficult to sew for you all?*

sew amazing do you have any pictures of your 90 minute dress. I wished I lived near you!

Here ya go!http://www.oldpatterns.com/links.html

I don't have a problem with any particular patterns. Sometimes a pattern needs to be modified before I cut it out though. If you're doing a pattern you're not sure about then try doing a muslin mock up! If I'm making something from a pattern for someone else, like pants or a formal gown, I always do a muslin first! I highly recommend doing muslins, it saves so much time!


----------



## stwrynight0 (Aug 29, 2006)

can you ladies recommend a good machine to learn on. i used to sew when i was younger and want to get back into it again


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *stwrynight0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you ladies recommend a good machine to learn on. i used to sew when i was younger and want to get back into it again Nowadays, there aren't too many bad machines. What do you want to be able to sew? I think you could do fine with a cheap $100 starter machine from wal mart.


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 29, 2006)

I LOVE the $149 Brother machines from Walmart. I teach beginner sewing and bought a bunch of these!! If not, try to get a used one from a thrift shop or sale by owner. If you actually start to make garments, pillows, panel sheers etc, a machine will pay for itself within six months. Happy sewing! We are here for all your questions if you get stumped on a project.


----------



## stwrynight0 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions i will definetly look into them


----------

